# Storm-Chase Montemor-O-Novo - 27 Maio 2011 - Tempoemcorroios.com



## Lightning (7 Jun 2011 às 19:53)

Boa tarde. 

Após quase duas semanas com bastantes contratempos, aqui estão as tão prometidas e esperadas fotografias desta caçada que realizei no dia 27 de Maio de 2011, a Montemor-O-Novo. Mais vale tarde do que nunca, e é com essa frase presente na mente que venho aqui colocar os registos que fiz deste dia inesquecível. 

Foi a melhor caçada que fiz até hoje (e, espero, claro, fazer ainda melhores que esta). Mais uma vez um agradecimento ao trepkos, que me ajudou na deslocação até um ponto alto com vista para todos os quadrantes, sem ele não teria conseguido tirar as fotografias da última célula. 

Espero que gostem. As fotografias têm apenas edição de corte e colagem (para seleccionar o motivo principal das mesmas e endireitar as fotografias de acordo com a linha do horizonte, etc etc.).

Junto acrescento um pequeno e breve relato para que percebam melhor como tudo correu. 


 *Após o almoço, foi altura de subir ao castelo e esperar 4 longas horas para que alguma coisa de significativo começasse a acontecer. Um pouco antes do vagas aparecer mais os 2 amigos, fiz o primeiro registo da tarde. Elas iam aparecendo, pouco a pouco:*






 *Já na companhia do Chasing Thunder, que chegou, juntamente com o seu irmão, deslocámo-nos à outra ponta do castelo, onde aguardámos impacientemente por alguma acção. Infelizmente, esta acção estava toda concentrada a alguns quilómetros de nós:*










 *Por cima das nossas cabeças, o cenário esta este:* 





 *Altura de começarem a aparecer as primeiras células:*










 *A coisa começou a ficar com um bom aspecto...*















 *O trepkos entrou então em contacto comigo e recomendou-me um melhor spot, neste caso o Alto da Nossa Senhora da Visitação, sítio até onde me levou de carro. Lá, vimos o cenário era perfeito. Uma célula "regava" a planície, e assim ficou durante mais de uma hora, praticamente estagnada no mesmo sítio, até se dissipar.*




















 *Com o evoluir da situação, a Natureza mostrou-nos o seu lado bom e o mau:*





 *Já com dimensões gigantescas (estas fotografias não têm qualquer zoom, ou seja, mesmo sem zoom eu não conseguia enquadrar a célula toda na fotografia), continuou em crescimento até se tornar num verdadeiro monstro. As quantidades de precipitação que eram constantemente observadas (cortinas de chuva) eram simplesmente impressionantes:*


















































 *Com a temperatura a diminuir, o combustível que alimentava este sistema começou a escassear:*







 *E, do meio do nada, eis que o Sol decide mostrar o ar da sua graça, provando que até mesmo a mais densa nuvem não passa de apenas mais um obstáculo ao seu esplendor:*










 *Depois da tempestade, a bonança...*





 *O fim de tarde foi brindado com a cereja no topo do bolo. A porta abriu-se, significando um caminho aberto a mais aventuras como esta. *










Espero que tenham gostado. 

Cumprimentos
Lightning


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

O título devia mencionar o meio de transporte, de forma a provar aos foristas que é possível fazer storm-chasing de transportes públicos.

Mas estão boas fotos e uma reportagem bastante interessante.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Jun 2011 às 21:45)

Boas fotos... 

Bom trabalho!!


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2011 às 16:55)

Lightning disse:


> Junto acrescento um pequeno e breve relato para que percebam melhor como tudo correu.




Parabéns, gostei. A parte final da reportagem é interessante pela contradição. Por um lado as imagens da célula e das cortinas de chuva na imensa planície com cores douradas do pôr do sol são lindas e mesmo relaxantes à vista, por outro sabemos que nestes dias debaixo dessas cortinas de chuva e granizo muitas vezes há problemas chatos. 

Acho curiosa essa contradição que algumas das tuas fotos trazem, pois nós vivemos pessoalmente esse dilema muitas vezes, entre a contemplação da beleza da natureza e o mal que por vezes ela nos traz.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jun 2011 às 17:56)

Ainda não tinha visto este tópico com a atenção devida.

Muitos parabéns Lightning, pelo material, empenho e dedicação.


----------



## actioman (9 Jun 2011 às 19:21)

Também ainda não me tinha dado conta desta bela foto-reportagem 

Realmente tens aqui fotografias muito bonitas, não sei se com esse fim estético em mente ou simples acaso. Mas que são um regalo para os olhos, isso é uma certeza! 
Aquelas cortinas de precipitação tão intensas e marcadas, estão um espectáculo!

Conseguiste grandes _landscapes_ nesta tua aventura!
Começo a ver que Montemor-O-Novo, não é só uma cidade de "passagem". E pelo menos nesta faceta meteorológica é um local a ter em conta, pois tem uma grande e privilegiada vista! 

A forma como descreves a tua magnifica aventura, os colegas que vêm e vão, te ajudam e te acompanham em determinados momentos, fez-me viver de forma especial o teu texto, conseguiste levar-me lá e sentir um _pedacito_ das tuas emoções! 

O que mais me tocou para alem da beleza dessa "porta" como tu tão bem a apelidas foi a confidencia que o Pedro Afonso aqui nos deixou:



PedroAfonso disse:


> *O título devia mencionar o meio de transporte, de forma a provar aos foristas que é possível fazer storm-chasing de transportes públicos.*
> 
> (...)



 

Que incrível exemplo de amor por algo que esta caçada utilizando os transportes públicos! Foi o quê comboio, autocarro? Incrível mesmo!
Não sei se pela idade ou outro factor qualquer, mas que rapidamente consigas um meio de transporte próprio (automóvel ou moto), pois bem o mereces!

Obrigado pela viagem Lightning! Parabéns pela qualidade e um grande abraço!

PS - Fica provado que também se conseguem fazer belas caçadas, sem raios! 

Por fim, se me o permites, aqui deixo a tua foto emblemática desta bonita caçada, emoldurada ao nível que a mesma merece. Digam lá se não ficaria bem na nossa sala!?


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2011 às 22:18)

Excelente fotoreportagem 

Muito boa caçada.


----------



## vagas (10 Jun 2011 às 16:15)

Pois bem aqui te dou os meus sinceros parabéns, uma brutal reportagem com material muito bom, tenho pena de não te ter acompanhado mas não dava mesmo para ficar mais tempo contigo, reparo que perdi uma boa trovoada embora a tive-se apanhado no caminho, esperamos que esta vista traga mais caçadores a esta zona que pode dar umas muito boas reportagens, e já agora dar a conhecer a minha terra e a do trepkos já agora, mais uma vez parabéns e esperamos que voltes para mais uma caçada 

cumprimentos


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2011 às 17:21)

Boa reportagem e boas imagens

Está visto que quando o amor à meteorologia é grande se consegue realizar uma caçada mesmo sem ter meio de transporte próprio, muitos parabéns pela iniciativa


----------



## GARFEL (10 Jun 2011 às 17:48)

por estas e por outras (como esta ) é que venho ao forum TODOS os dias


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jun 2011 às 19:23)

Muitos parabéns!!!

Está muito boa! Excelente qualidade.

Continua assim!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jun 2011 às 22:10)

Muitos parabéns lightning pelas fabulosas imagens dessa célula, que eu mesmo quase a ia apanhando em cima no caminho para o couço, e mais uma vez gostei muito de fazer alguns registos contigo, foi uma esperiência muito boa.


----------



## Lightning (11 Jun 2011 às 12:22)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O título devia mencionar o meio de transporte, de forma a provar aos foristas que é possível fazer storm-chasing de transportes públicos.



Sim, Pedro, de facto é uma boa ideia, mas ao criar o tópico nem me lembrei disso..  Para a próxima é o que irei fazer.





Vince disse:


> Acho curiosa essa contradição que algumas das tuas fotos trazem, pois nós vivemos pessoalmente esse dilema muitas vezes, entre a contemplação da beleza da natureza e o mal que por vezes ela nos traz.



Concordo, Vince. Daí eu ter referido que, em certas alturas, a Natureza nos mostrou o seu lado bom e mau. 





actioman disse:


> Que incrível exemplo de amor por algo que esta caçada utilizando os transportes públicos! *Foi o quê comboio, autocarro?* Incrível mesmo! Não sei se pela idade ou outro factor qualquer, mas que rapidamente consigas um meio de transporte próprio (automóvel ou moto), pois bem o mereces!
> 
> PS - Fica provado que também se conseguem fazer belas caçadas, sem raios!
> 
> *Por fim, se me o permites, aqui deixo a tua foto emblemática desta bonita caçada, emoldurada ao nível que a mesma merece. Digam lá se não ficaria bem na nossa sala!?*



Desloquei-me de autocarro até Montemor-O-Novo, actioman.  De facto essa imagem numa moldura fica bastante bonita, é como que juntar o útil ao agradável.





MSantos disse:


> Boa reportagem e boas imagens
> 
> Está visto que quando o amor à meteorologia é grande se consegue realizar uma caçada mesmo sem ter meio de transporte próprio, muitos parabéns pela iniciativa



É isso mesmo, MSantos! Este fantástico dia que passei ensinou-me muitas coisas, sendo que as duas principais são:

Nunca desistam daquilo que mais gostam de fazer, e, quem espera sempre alcança. 

Falta ainda deixar aqui o meu obrigado a todos os comentários, que me incentivaram ainda mais a respeitar a Natureza e respeitar também aquilo que aprendi (e referi acima). 

Cumprimentos


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Jun 2011 às 00:51)

Boas

Foi cool ver que sempre te fizeste ao Busstrom Chase, e que daí saiu umas belas imagens, é bom ver evoluções, todos nós, com o tempo dedicado e com  esforço pessoal conseguimos obter resultados, és prova disso. 

Todos nós crescemos, vendo e fazendo igual e pondo um pouco de nós no que fazemos.

Bom trabalho 

Abraços


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:10)

Quando vi este post pensei.. " Isto é onde ? Nos estados unidos ? "

E quando vi Montemor o Novo e que foi o Lightning que fotografou, fiquei muito contente de saber que em Portugal existe coisas destas..

PARABÉNS


----------

